# essential oil diffusers?



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right section for this post, but this seemed like the best fit.

Getting tired of spending money on expensive air fresheners that dry up or stop working after a couple weeks.

someone told me about essential oil diffusers.

was wondering if anyone has any experience using them?

One of the only drawbacks I am seeing is that some say they need to be cleaned after every use - I would like something that is low maintenance.

Also, not sure how strong they are - any ideas on how much square footage they work in?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a cool mist humidifier that has an oil diffuser. I have not used the diffuser part.


----------



## RockOn (Jun 12, 2021)

We use ultrasonic diffuser at home. It is not too expensive and works well. In my opinion the quality of essential oils is much more important in this case than the diffuser itself. My next diffuser i will order from volant | Essential Oils & Diffusers where we usually buy all the essential oils. Their designs are just beautiful and will fit perfectly in out living room.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I have used an essential oil diffuser for yearrs. I clean it out 1x a week. It is super simple and quick. I use an unscented cleaner called Branch Baiscs. Spray it on and let it sit for a few minutes, wipe it out and rince. Take a q-tip to the little plate in the bottom. That is it. Some will diffuse vinegar sometimes but with a weekly clean I have never needed to.


----------

